# pics of b14's on TEIN Stechs?



## Arsenal200SX (Apr 30, 2002)

anyone got a picture of a B14 on TEIN Stechs?...im thinking about chucking the prokits for a set of TEINs


----------



## Chicago Tony (Apr 15, 2003)

I think Katana had Tiens on the front and something else on the back.


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

Besides this one?










If I were you, I'd get in on the Tein damper group buy...


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

yea ive got them...click on one of the 2 links in my sig. ive got s-tech fronyts and sportline rears


----------

